# Rally In Fort Wilderness



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

*When would you like to go*​
1st week of Feb 315.79%2nd week of Feb210.53%3rd week of Feb 15.26%1st week of March 315.79%2nd week of March 315.79%1st week of Oct 00.00%2nd week of Oct 315.79%3rd week of Oct 00.00%4th week of Oct15.26%1st week of November 15.26%2nd week of November15.26%OTHER15.26%


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Any one interested ? I am new at this site, but I have been to the campground and it is one of the best.

I can check on prices if anyone is interested ...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

daves700 said:


> Any one interested ? I am new at this site, but I have been to the campground and it is one of the best.
> 
> I can check on prices if anyone is interested ...
> [snapback]125466[/snapback]​


Depending on what time of year......We would be interested. Got to start planning soon as our 10 year anniversary is fast approaching and vacation time will be limited .

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We'll be there the week of Feb 10-17.







We go for my son's birthday every year. We stay in the cabins at Ft. Wilderness, beautiful CG.

Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm interested in a rally at WDW. Almost in my backyard.

Our family is looking at camping there sometime after the new year. As someone else mentioned, it is WDW's slower season and you can get better rates then. It is also our cool season so you don't get cooked while visiting the attractions.

Dan


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dave,
I had just put something on the other WDW post since we were talking about this Sat night. I wil be happy to help you if you need it and I would love to go in March. Count us in preliminarily. I think I could talk the husband into it and we would probably fly the kids in so they wouldn't miss too much school.
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very interested but depends on when it is

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Disney's "Value Season" is from Jan 1 through Feb 15. Camping rates are $44 per day (full hookup).

"Peak Season" runs from Feb. 16 through April 22. Rates are $76 per day (full hookup).

Theme Park rates vary, depending on how many days you want to attend them.

Disney Theme Park Rates

Our family was/is planning on taking advantage of the lower rates for Value Season. There is a LOT of things to do at Fort Wilderness without going to the theme parks every day. We were planning on buying a one day pass, and then just enjoy the campground.

Dan


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll be there this October and the October after that works for me too......and the October after that etc.etc....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Disney's "Value Season" is from Jan 1 through Feb 15. Camping rates are $44 per day (full hookup).
> 
> "Peak Season" runs from Feb. 16 through April 22. Rates are $76 per day (full hookup).
> 
> ...


The problem with going in Feb for those of us who still have snow into March is that once we dewinterize we have to come back home and do it again. I know it is more money for you, but remember it will be a 2 day trip for those who live further north both ways, so we hope that if it is worth it for us, that having us there will make it more worth it for you. Hope the timing works out for us all.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I was thinking the first week if March maybe the 3rd through the 10th ....... Let me know what you think ???

David


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

daves700 said:


> I was thinking the first week if March maybe the 3rd through the 10th ....... Let me know what you think ???
> 
> David
> [snapback]125597[/snapback]​


Yes, Dave but that is peak season for $ & Crowds.

Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> daves700 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the first week if March maybe the 3rd through the 10th ....... Let me know what you think ???
> ...


When do you suggest? Also, we probably couldn't stay all week with kids in school. We'll see what the others want to do. Would fall be better? I have heard that Oct is great all the way up to Thanksgiving. Any thoughts?


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

O ... I had no idea that was peak time for crowds, I was thinking since it is before spring break, and still cooler than the summer then it would not be busy. I went the last week in May and it was just too HOT for me

David


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > daves700 said:
> ...


October is GREAT for small crowds.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We'll be going in Feb., & I would like nothing more then to have friends with us in Disney,.







March really isn't a good time to go, but I completely understand & respect the dewinterizing concerns.

Tami


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

We may be interested, so we will keep an eye on this thread. We had been considering going to Disney in 07, but not with the Outback. We have a school aged kid so Iâ€™m not sure we could even swing a trip where weâ€™d have to drive down during the school year.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Going this summer. All of your options are during school weeks. To far for me for only a weeks time gone. Mine also is winterized and could be trapped in my backyard by snow fall.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We always enjoy going down the week or two after Thanksgiving.

They put up the Christmas decoration right after Thanksgiving, and the crowds are not too bad.

We are already planning for that time frame in '07 (after Thanksgiving), but presently it is more economical for us to fly down and stay onsite in one of the moderately priced hotels.

The travel time with the kid's in school is the killer for towing the OB down.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

For all of you Disney World Enthusiasts, may I recommend










I must have to navigate productively through Disney World









Tami


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

I am a season pass holder to The Kingdom...I am up for a trip anytime; work permitting. Stupid job.









My wife and I went the first in January last year and it was great. Cooler weather and smaller crowds.

I am a cetified Disney addict and buying my 21RS only makes it easier to go. We have reservations for second week July and first week of September already.

This is our first foray into Outbacking in Ft. Wilderness, so I am excited. The costs of staying at the resorts have gone through the roof. Four hotels stay at the Kindom last year and I had to take a home equity loan out.









George


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

geodebro said:


> We have reservations for second week July
> 
> George
> [snapback]125793[/snapback]​


I will be there the same time, somewhere in 700 -1400 area

John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We (dw, son and I)would like to meet with some of our fellow Outbackers at Ft. Wilderness. While we understand the problem our friends up north have with winterizing, our family needs to take advantage of the "Value Season".

That being said, we are open to anytime between Jan 1 and Feb 15. I chose the first week in Feb since it was one of only two weeks that fit our agenda. If it were on the poll, we would chose the 3rd week in Jan.

'Nuff said. Let the chips fall as they may!









Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm good with the 1st or 2nd week of Feb., but would prefer the 2nd because that is actually my son's birthday week.

Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> I'm good with the 1st or 2nd week of Feb., but would prefer the 2nd because that is actually my son's birthday week.
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]125872[/snapback]​


Small world. Second full week of Feb is also my birthweek!

I guess in honor of both our birthdays, I could be malleable to the 2nd week of Feb.









Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

When is your birthday, my son's is the 13th?

I like the sound of that







we'll be flexible as well. If there are a bunch of Outbackers going we'll consider going with the group even if it isn't actually during the week 13th.









Tami


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> geodebro said:
> 
> 
> > Â
> ...


Excellent, We will be there from the 12th to the 15th, but I don't know which loop we are assigned. We are bringing the dog, so we requested a pet loop. Hope to see ya'll there.

George action


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

RizFam said:


> When is your birthday, my son's is the 13th?
> 
> [snapback]125903[/snapback]​


Tami -

My daughter's birthday is also the 13th of February. What year was your son born?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

lilunsure said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > When is your birthday, my son's is the 13th?
> ...


Wow what a co-inky-dink







2/13/1997


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

RizFam said:


> lilunsure said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


Sure is. My daughter was born in 1997 also...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

lilunsure said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > lilunsure said:
> ...


NO WAY















What time? John Luke was born 2333 (11:33pm) almost Valentine's day.

Tami


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

RizFam said:


> lilunsure said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


She was born at 2:12am on 2/13/97. The nurses just look at their wrist watch to determine the time of birth so I go hey why don't we make it 2:13 on 2/13, to make it easy for DH to remember, I tell you no humor, they just stared at me blankly.

Time sure has flown by.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> She was born at 2:12am on 2/13/97. The nurses just look at their wrist watch to determine the time of birth so I go hey why don't we make it 2:13 on 2/13, to make it easy for DH to remember, I tell you no humor, they just stared at me blankly.
> 
> Time sure has flown by.


Now that would have been very cool









They next morning when they put him into my arms on Valentine's Day







it was snowing & it was just perfect









Tami

PS)
I think we are going to get into trouble for hyjacking this post shy sorry


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> > PS)
> > I think we are going to get into trouble for hyjacking this post shy sorry
> > [snapback]126120[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3LEES said:


> But that's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't yet, so far only 8 votes have been cast








We are definitely going, but we'll wait to see what happens before making ours plans. I almost planned it 2 weeks ago for Feb 10th to 17th. 
But, I would much rather be there with fellow Outbackers









Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

RizFam said:


> 3LEES said:
> 
> 
> > But that's alright.Â
> ...


We are also going.

So let's get busy with your votes fellow Outbackers!

Dan


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

VOTE VOTE VOTE

Being from VA and anyone above we must consider the chance of freezing our campers up when we get back home. However I understand and would like to take advantage of Value season as well ....

The way I understand it is Value Season ends Feb 15th ?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bumping for all Newbies that might be interested.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are plaanig a WDW trip in 2007. It would be great to meet up with some other Outbackers. We will most likely go March 12-16th or Early June. If the Rally works out to be in March then we could make that happen.

Great Campground that we cannot wait to go back to. No matter what the price.

Great Outbacking....
KB


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Any new takers ?


----------



## daves700wife (Jun 27, 2006)

daves700 said:


> Any new takers ?










I would love to go with you in March!

Wife Wanda


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Look my wife wants to go !!!! .... any new takers on this ???? so far we have 1


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

daves700 said:


> Look my wife wants to go !!!! .... any new takers on this ???? so far we have 1


I understand the freezing issues. However, I have to stick to the first two weeks in Feb.

If I waited until March, it would cost my famly almost twice as much.

Dan


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I do understand !


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay how about 3rd week in October ??? Any takers on that?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Its really early here and DW is still sleeping. Dog had to go out and I thought I would see what new posts I see. I would say if she agreed and was gonna try to make it for a day or two, we could do it on the way or back from bikeweek as we are passing through (March 2 thru 11) I'll talk to her but Bikeweek is one of the main reasons for even getting the TT, so we probably wont miss it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where is Fort Wilderness?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

daves700 said:


> Okay how about 3rd week in October ??? Any takers on that?


this year or next?


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

This year!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Okay how about 3rd week in October ??? Any takers on that?


this year or next?
[/quote]

Already got plans to be there the second week of October this year.
next year works for me too, same week.
Kids are out of school that week.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where is Fort Wilderness?


The happiest place on Earth!

Only about 3100 Interstate miles from your neck of the woods.

Check it out for yourself Jim!

Walt Disney World

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, my DW thinks I'm officially insane. We got the TT to do the bike rallies and we look forward to having the luxury that comes with our 28KRS and the bike at Bikeweek '07. Being I have attended bikeweek for many years, she never thought she would hear me say it. The rallies sound like fun & we always like meeting people with the same intrests as us. We are planning to miss bikeweek this year so we can attend the "rally" at Fort Wilderness. It is close to us and sounds like a lot of fun. I don't believe it myself, because it's a tradition that I am breaking (if I have to explain you wouldn't understand), but I am excited to attend. Let's make this memorable! I hope a lot of you join us there!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

So we have one taker ? .... It may not be the best "rally" in the world ... LOL ... so what dates do you prefer ?


----------

